# Sony NEX-F3 vs NEX-7



## raptorstv (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello guys,

I am new in this whole photography thing... I previously used Sony Cybershot cameras and have always been pleased with the build quality. Recently, I bought an iPhone 5 and I decided to sell my compact camera because I didnt think the images quality produced were that much different for me to sacrifice by carrying my compact camera with me all the time.

I will occasionally still need a "real" camera for special trips or events (i.e. birthday/traveling)... I am considering between NEX-F3 and NEX-7, (I'm not considering NEX-5R because it doesn't have a build-in flash)... I was wondering if NEX-7 is worth the additional money as compared to the NEX-F3?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 23, 2012)

This guy was sellind a really clean used nex-7 with some decent lenses. If I had the money I would take this guys deal.

Sony NEX 7 and lenses


----------



## cosmonaut (Oct 25, 2012)

I would be looking at the new NEX 6.


----------

